

What we offer is simple, yet very effective.  - pghimire
http://startuplift.com/submit-your-startup/

======
veb
I'll bite. The pricing seems kinda weird... $80? Okay, that's fine... what is
the sites traffic like? What kind of people frequent there? What kind of
marketing do you do? How much traffic will I get on the first day/week/month?

Iif I'm going to spend $80, I want that to be the best damn 80 bucks I ever
spent.

